# Wanted GSP Female for litter



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a terrific male GSP that has been my chukar and pheasant hunting partner for the last 13 years. He is still in pretty good condition and I'd really like to get a litter of pups from him for a replacement. He is AKC papered and and pretty self explanatory on the eyes and hips when he's 13 and in great condition still. 
Attached a couple pics of him. He is the third GSP I've had in my life and by far the best bird dog. He's just a stud, all heart and never quits on a cripple. Many times I've lost sight of him working a cripple and just sit down and wait. Sometimes I've waited over 30 minutes for him to come back but he always had the bird. It just sucks that time has gone by so fast. Anyone with a good female GSP that would be interested in this please contact me to discuss. I live in South Jordan area. 

Todd
208-409-2564


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You might want to get his seamen checked out to see if they are viable--older males sometimes have that issue. You could also get some frozen for later when you find a female in case something happens to your male in the meantime.


----------



## Mosquito Life (Oct 19, 2017)

He certainly looks a capable dog. I hope you find a bitch for him


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

It doesn't work like this. People with the female do all the work and put up with having a female. They pick the male, usually titled. Go back to the breeder you got him from and get another with similar lines. Vic


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

ZEKESMAN said:


> It doesn't work like this. People with the female do all the work and put up with having a female. They pick the male, usually titled. Go back to the breeder you got him from and get another with similar lines. Vic


That's pretty funny since it's how I got this dog as well as 2 others in the past 20 years. Some people understand that a titled dog from some kennel doesn't always translate to great temperament and a great field dog. Thanks for the opinion though.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

1trhall said:


> That's pretty funny since it's how I got this dog as well as 2 others in the past 20 years. Some people understand that a titled dog from some kennel doesn't always translate to great temperament and a great field dog. Thanks for the opinion though.


Lett me know how this works out for you.


----------

